# Traps not getting thicker



## dmike03 (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't seem to get my traps to grow thicker. Looking at me from the front, my traps look decent. But when I turn to the side there isn't much thickness to them.
Aside from the indirect work they get, I  train them 2x week. I do upright rows and shrugs, alternating between bb and db every week. I go as heavy as possible and do 4-5 sets of each exercise. So what the hell am I doing wrong? Any tips or advice on what I can do to make them thicker.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2014)

Do some cleans!

I do my shrugs relatively light and try to hold the wieght at the top for a 3 count with volume sets so you have great time under tension. 
225 is about all i need for a.60 second 20 rep set


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 for power cleans


----------



## dmike03 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will include them with the other exercises.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 9, 2014)

Inject with MGF


----------



## jadean (Sep 9, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Do some cleans!
> 
> I do my shrugs relatively light and try to hold the wieght at the top for a 3 count with volume sets so you have great time under tension.
> 225 is about all i need for a.60 second 20 rep set


This is exactly what I do as well.


----------



## Montego (Sep 10, 2014)

Try cage presses. Those blow my traps to smitharines.


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2014)

You train them 2 x wk directly, plus indirectly? Have you Heard of overtraining?

1) try straps. You'll add a good 30-50 lbs to your pulls.

2) train them less often, using more weight and more volume per session. 

3) eat more. Carbs especially. How tall are you/whats your current weight? Lay out your daily cals and macros please. 

4) are you deadlifting at all? 

5) are you feeling the contraction in your traps? Dont just mechanically move through the routine. Visualize the contraction, squeeze at the top. Try to touch your ears with your traps. Not literally, but Its a visualization that will help the mind muscle connection.

6) how long have you been lifting? I get The sense that this is your 2nd month at snap fitness. Be patient. 

7) are you geared? Natty? Queer?


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Lmao. I don't think queer has anything to do with it though. Does it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Lmao. I don't think queer has anything to do with it though. Does it?



It is highly relevant goddamit


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Lmao, ok, ok.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> 4) are you deadlifting at all?



This too! I've never seen a guy with a decent deadlift and small traps.


----------



## dmike03 (Sep 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> You train them 2 x wk directly, plus indirectly? Have you Heard of overtraining?
> *I do back and shoulders on different days. And since traps are also involved,I hit them too.*
> 1) try straps. You'll add a good 30-50 lbs to your pulls.
> 
> ...


 *I'm on TRT dose of 200mgs a week/ And no, not queer*


----------



## jagstd (Sep 10, 2014)

My traps used to lag, badly!  I did shrug after shrug, upright rows galore and they just would not budge.  ALOT of it is your genetics, kind of how your scapula is situated and your chest and back development as it is now.  However, try this.  I call it a hybrid dead row.  Get in your power rack and start pretty light.  Grip bar shoulder width, bend at knees (very important) and like your doing rows come up in one motion up to your lower/middle chest and HOLD for a solid 1 thousand count.  Try about 3 sets going just heavy enough to keep form and injury free, then just after last set, drop weight and do as many deads as you can.  Worked wonders for me and my upper back is probably my strongest area these days.  Peace


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 12, 2014)

The only direct trap movement I do is shrug with the calf raise machine. It is perfect to isolate your traps. Once you can handle the whole stack you can stack plates on it. I use enough weight to barely get 10 reps.


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 16, 2014)

dumbell shrugs sets  . thendeadlift  heavy.

s
e
e
n

. 
f
e
w
m


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> The only direct trap movement I do is shrug with the calf raise machine. It is perfect to isolate your traps. Once you can handle the whole stack you can stack plates on it. I use enough weight to barely get 10 reps.



Like this idea!


----------



## Greedy (Jan 17, 2015)

Old ass post but a really helpful one I've been doing is getting the V grip handle a d doing a face pull and it'll stretch out the traps and make them thicker or get dumbbells and kinda like a barbell row but row up higher it'll hit rear delts aswelll and ull feel it in traps forsure.


----------

